# Vorteile einer mechanischen Tastatur?



## Redbull0329 (28. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen, ich wollte mich mal über mechanische Tastaturen informieren. Man hört immer von dem sagenumwobenen Geräusch und der erhöhten Tippgeschwindigkeit, aber ist das für mich als reinen Zocker überhaupt von Relevanz? 

Der grundsätzliche Gedanke würde mich schon reizen, die Corsair Vengeance K60 Mechanical Gaming Keyboard, USB, DE sieht aus P/L- und aus Shooterspielersicht interessant aus.


----------



## Chaosdave (28. Juni 2012)

Ebenfalls Hallo, damals habe ich mich bei [ Default:START HERE -- The Geekhack Mechanical Keyboard Guide - Includes Glossary and Links - geekhack forums ] informiert.
Da ist meine wahl auf die Filco Majestouch 2 gefallen, mit cherry Browns und wenn mann die tasten nicht reinhämmert isse auch garnicht so laut, ich bin jedenfalls glücklich damit, mir kommt nurnoch "mechanik" ins haus 
gruss de chaosdave


----------



## merkijan (28. Juni 2012)

Hm... wenn du mit dem Gedanken spielen solltest, dir eine mechanische Tastatur zu kaufen, dann greif doch bitte gleich zu einer vollmechanischen Variante. Nicht jede Taste der Corsair-Tastatur ist mechanisch. Da gibt es für den Preis besser ausgestattete/verarbeitete Modelle. Auch sind die verbauten MX Reds gleich der "krasseste" Einstieg in die Welt der mechanischen Bretter. Aber hierzu findest du hier im Forum schon extrem viele Infos, so dass ich jetzt nicht anfange, alle Details wieder aufzulisten 

Ich selber hatte die K90 und war... nach einiger Zeit nicht mehr so zufrieden. Ich hab sie mittlerweile einem Bekannten geschenkt, der wiederum super damit klar kommt.

Hier im Forum gibt es auch zig Threads, die sich ausführlich mit diesem Thema (mechanische Boards) beschäftigen. Du solltest dich wirklich über Tipp-/Schreibeigenschaften der verschiedenen Schalter informieren und mach von deiner Möglichkeit Gebrauch, Dinge vorher auszuprobieren (Stichwort: Fachhandel/14-Tage Rückgaberecht etc...). Ich persönlich habe mittlerweile 6 mechanische Bretter zu Hause und finde, dass es für jedes Einsatzgebiet einen passenden Schalter gibt!

Was für dich als Zocker wichtig ist? Puh... gute Frage! Aber ich finde, dass du das nur selber beantworten kannst. Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass man erstmal eine mechanische Tastatur ausprobieren muss, um den Unterschied "zu verstehen". Ich kann mir z.B. im Büro keine andere Tastatur als meine Filco Majestouch-2 (MX Blues) vorstellen, sitze aber auch allein in einem Zimmer und würde das Geräusch keinem Kollegen zumuten. Meine MEKA G-Unit (MX Blacks) zu Hause wiederum stört nie, wenn jemand mit im Raum ist.

Wenn du aber gezielte Fragen hast, wird dir hier sicher weitergeholfen 

Gruß,
Alex


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Juni 2012)

Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich wollte mich mal über mechanische Tastaturen informieren. Man hört immer von dem sagenumwobenen Geräusch und der erhöhten Tippgeschwindigkeit, aber ist das für mich als reinen Zocker überhaupt von Relevanz?


 
Die mechanische Tastatur hat einen überrragenden Vorteil: Den absolut präzisen Tastenanschlag.
Ob dir das beim zocken hilft oder nicht kommt individuell auf den Spieler an.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (28. Juni 2012)

Naja, die meisten Mechas haben eine hohe Verarbeitungsqualität und bieten ein hohe KRO. (wobei das kein Mecha-Alleinstellungsmerkmal ist) Der Vorteil ist die extreme Haltbarkeit und von den meisten wird auch der Anschlag als angenehmer empfunden (aber von dir speziell muss das nicht so sein).


----------



## turbosnake (28. Juni 2012)

Das KRO reicht auch hier von 2 KRO bei der BW mit optmierten WASD Cluster dort sind es mehr bis zu NKRO über USB bei der Noppoo Choc Mini.


----------



## Skeksis (28. Juni 2012)

Am besten informierst du dich hier, bei Geekhack, bei Deskthority bei Computerbase etc erstmal über die grundlegenden Dinge. Wenn dann noch Fragen aufkommen, wird man dir sicherlich helfen. Aber mal eben 200 Seiten Wiki hier runtertippen will ja wohl niemand. Aber erstmal schön, dass das dich Mechas interessieren. Wieder einer mehr.


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Juni 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Das KRO reicht auch hier von 2 KRO bei der BW mit optmierten WASD Cluster dort sind es mehr bis zu NKRO über USB bei der Noppoo Choc Mini.


 
Wow... der Post kommt auf jeden Fall in die Kandidatenliste für den nerdigsten, aufgrund Ansammlung von Geek-Wörtern/Abkürzungen für normalsterbliche unverständlichsten Post des Forums 

Aber Recht haste trotzdem


----------



## turbosnake (28. Juni 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wow... der Post kommt auf jeden Fall in die Kandidatenliste für den nerdigsten, aufgrund Ansammlung von Geek-Wörtern/Abkürzungen für normalsterbliche unverständlichsten Post des Forums


Ist halt nicht das ComputerBild Forum.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (29. Juni 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ist halt nicht das ComputerBild Forum.


 *Geil-o-Mat* 
Reden die bei CB immer noch von 'Speicherstiften', oder sind die endlich mal im 21. Jahrhundert der 'USB-Sticks' angekommen?


----------



## Redbull0329 (29. Juni 2012)

Das ist jetzt nicht fair. Das Forum kann ja nichts dafür, dass seine Nutzer Bild Leser sind


----------



## turbosnake (29. Juni 2012)

Das Forum sieht nur aus wie aus Ende der 90er:Forum - COMPUTER BILD.

Habe dort mal eine Weile im Unterforum von Linux mitgelesen.
War ganz informativ.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (30. Juni 2012)

Also ich hab den Eindruck das ich seit ich Reds hab viel schneller tippe. Man macht sich auch keine Gedanken mehr übers drücken (bei den Reds) weil gefühlt das drüberstreicheln eine Taste auslöst.

Ziemlich lässige Angelegenheit so was mechanisches.


----------



## Dellwin (1. Juli 2012)

Hab hier auch mal ne Frage,gibts mechanische Tastaturen mit flachen Tasten?


----------



## ich111 (1. Juli 2012)

Dellwin schrieb:


> Hab hier auch mal ne Frage,gibts mechanische Tastaturen mit flachen Tasten?


 Nein, das geht nicht, weil die Switchs ihren Platz benötigen


----------



## Dellwin (1. Juli 2012)

Ok,schade.Leider gefallen mir die mechanischen Tastaturen von der Optik her nicht


----------



## brennmeister0815 (1. Juli 2012)

Dellwin schrieb:


> Ok,schade.Leider gefallen mir die mechanischen Tastaturen von der Optik her nicht


Wenn's _optisch_ nicht gefällt, drüber wegsehen. Das _Tippgefühl_ (<-> Haptik) ist unerreicht!


----------



## Push (2. Juli 2012)

und etwas "leiser" kann man die mechanischen auch noch machen, mit sogenannten O-Ringen  ...
zB hier zubekommen
Cherry MX Rubber O-Ring Switch Dampeners (125pcs) - Keyboard Accessories - Products


----------



## brennmeister0815 (3. Juli 2012)

Push schrieb:


> und etwas "leiser" kann man die mechanischen auch noch machen, mit sogenannten O-Ringen  ...


 O(h)-o(h)


----------



## Redbull0329 (2. August 2012)

Mich kann das alles nicht überzeugen, ich bleibe meiner X4 treu. Zum reinen Spielen (80% meiner PC Nutzung) finde ich ne Mech P/L mäßig unsinnig.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (2. August 2012)

Als ich noch VW Golf GTI fuhr, dachte ich auch nie daran, ein Porsche Carrera 911 wuerde auch nur irgendwie Sinn ergeben.
Nur mal als exemplarisch ueberhoehtes Beispiel. Einmal eine Mecha = nie wieder Rubberdome.


----------



## Redbull0329 (2. August 2012)

Once you go mech, you never go back


----------



## turbosnake (2. August 2012)

Die BW kostet doch nur 60€! Was ist daran zu teuer?


----------



## steve_gorden88 (3. August 2012)

Die meisten wollen doch Beleuchtung und da ist man bei knapp 100€


----------



## hulkhardy1 (3. August 2012)

Jap genau und das ist nunmal bei einer Mecha teurer weil jede Taste einzel beleuchtet werden muss.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (3. August 2012)

Stichwort Preis:

computeruniverse.net bietet ziemlich alle Cherry G80-3000L-Modelle an, also mit MX-Black (P), MX-Brown oder MX-Clear (bin ich unsicher) (Q) und MX-Blue (S) mit deutschem (DE) oder englischem (EU) Layout in grau (-0) oder schwarz (-2) an. Search Results - computeruniverse

Würden sich diese Tastaturen für Unentschlossene nicht ideal zum Testen eignen? Günstiger geht es schließlich kaum noch, und Unterschiede in den Schaltern verglichen mit Zockerboards dürften doch keine vorhanden sein.


----------



## moparcrazy (3. August 2012)

Guter Tipp, kommt auf meine "merken" liste.


----------



## neo3 (4. August 2012)

Sind bei der Q sicher die browns verbaut? Habe gelesen, es sollen die "clear"-switches sein °_o


----------



## steve_gorden88 (4. August 2012)

Soweit ich weiß sind das auch die clears, die g80 gibt es laut dem Datenblatt von cherry nur in drei Ausführungen, blue black und clear.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (4. August 2012)

neo3 schrieb:


> Sind bei der Q sicher die browns verbaut? Habe gelesen, es sollen die "clear"-switches sein °_o


 
Ah, das kann auch sein, dass ich mich da irre. Ich hatte im Datenblatt zunächst nur "Soft-Druckpunkt" gelesen und habe das automatisch als Brown interpretiert. steve, welches Datenblatt hast Du gehabt, dass es da Klartext drin stand?


----------



## steve_gorden88 (4. August 2012)

Nee, als Klartext stand das nicht drin, sondern soft Druck Punkt usw.


Noch ein Vorteil ein Mecha, zumindest bei den beleuchteten, jede einzelne taste ist separat beleuchtet, die meisten oder alle? Rubberdome haben nur ~10 LEDs insgesamt.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. August 2012)

steve_gorden88 schrieb:


> Nee, als Klartext stand das nicht drin, sondern soft Druck Punkt usw.
> 
> 
> Noch ein Vorteil ein Mecha, zumindest bei den beleuchteten, jede einzelne taste ist separat beleuchtet, die meisten oder alle? Rubberdome haben nur ~10 LEDs insgesamt.


 
Jap bei allen beleuchteten Mechas ist jede Taste einzeln durch ne LED beleuchtet. Geht technisch nicht anders!


----------



## Superwip (4. August 2012)

> Noch ein Vorteil ein Mecha, zumindest bei den beleuchteten, jede einzelne taste ist separat beleuchtet, die meisten oder alle? Rubberdome haben nur ~10 LEDs insgesamt.


 
Ist das ein Vorteil?

Prinzipiell ist es effizienter und es ist damit einfacher eine höhere Helligkeit zu erzielen, dafür ist das Einsetzen einer Beleuchtung dafür teurer und es ist aufwendiger auf RGB LEDs zu setzen und eine variable Beleuchtungsfarbe umzusetzen.

Die Möglichkeit nur einzelne Tasten nach Wahl zu beleuchten, andere nicht wird auch nur von wenigen Tastaturen genutzt, die Sinnvollen Anwendungsmöglichkeiten dieser Methode halten sich auch in Grenzen.



> Geht technisch nicht anders!


 
Eigentlich schon...zumindest theoretisch...

Sowohl bei Tastaturen mit Unicomps Knickfederschaltern als auch bei Tastaturen mit den kapazitiven Topre Schaltern könnte man prinzipiell auch eine normale flächige Hintergrundbeleuchtung wie auch bei Rubberdome Tastaturen einsetzen- es gibt aber überhaupt keine beleuchteten Tastaturen mit diesen Schaltern, daher ist das eher eine theoretische Option.

Um bei ALPS oder Cherry MX Schaltern eine flächige Beleuchtung zu erzielen müsste man sich entweder damit begnügen die Zwischenräume zwischen den Tasten zu beleuchten und auf eine Beleuchtung der Buchstaben verzichten oder man bräuchte Spezialversionen der Schalter aus lichtdurchlässigem Kunststoff, auch das ist eine rein theoretische Option, die noch bei keiner existierenden Tastatur umgesetzt wurde.


----------



## moparcrazy (4. August 2012)

Das klingt aber alles, *prinzipiell rein theoretisch*, wirklich sehr interessant...


----------



## steve_gorden88 (4. August 2012)

Es gibt doch die Mx clear^^


----------



## moparcrazy (4. August 2012)

BuuuHaaaHaa wie geil! Der war noch besser.

Jetzt aber bitte aufhören mir laufen hier schon die Tränen.


----------



## Superwip (4. August 2012)

> Es gibt doch die Mx clear^^


 
Prinzipiell schon, aber die sind nicht "clear genug"; um sich für eine flächige Beleuchtung zu eignen müsste der gesamte Schalter Lichtdurchlässig sein, bei den MX Clear ist aber nur der bewegliche Teil, an dem die Tastenkappe aufgesteckt ist aus lichtdurchlässigem Kunststoff, der Rest ist wie bei allen anderen Cherry MX Schaltern schwarz.


----------



## moparcrazy (4. August 2012)

Man könnte ja, natürlich nur rein theoretisch, kleine Glühwürmchen in den Clear sperren. Die würden dann aus dem Switch raus leuchten und je schneller man Tippt um so heller wird's.  

Oder man baut da so kleine Dynamos rein, gibts doch bei Taschenlampen, das müsste doch möglich sein. Jedenfalls ist das prinzipiell theoretisch möglich!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. August 2012)

Also man könnte auch in jeden Schalter ein paar Krümel pures Plutonium rein machen das leuchtet dann die nächsten 35000 Jahre!

So ne Mecha soll ja schon ewig halten und das auch von der Beleuchtung her, hehehehe!!


----------



## moparcrazy (4. August 2012)

Wenn man mal die Theorie beiseite lässt ist es praktisch auch nicht möglich. Im Switch selbst ist bei keinem der Schalter genug platz. Da sind überall zu viele bewegte Teile im Weg. Die armen Glühwürmchen würden sich beim ersten Tastendruck in ihre Bestandteile zerlegen.


----------



## turbosnake (4. August 2012)

Der Vorteil wenn alle Tasten beleuchtet sind ist das alle Tasten gleich hell sind!
Mich würde das total nerven wenn alle Tasten eine anderen Helligkeit haben.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. August 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Der Vorteil wenn alle Tasten beleuchtet sind ist das alle Tasten gleich hell sind!
> Mich würde das total nerven wenn alle Tasten eine anderen Helligkeit haben.


 

Stimmt fast, so lang die Beschichtung gleichmäßig ist! Leider ist das nicht immer der Fall selbst bei den high end Modellen nicht.


----------



## moparcrazy (4. August 2012)

Die Beleuchtung einer Mecha ist immer gleichmäßiger als bei einer  Rubberdome. Kleine Unterschiede in der Helligkeit der LEDs gibt es diese  sollten aber so gering sein das man sie mit den Augen nicht wahrnimmt.
Wenn es mehr ist stimmt da etwas nicht und die Tastatur sollte getauscht  werden. Was bei einer Mecha ungleichmäßiger ist ist die Beleuchtung der  einzelnen Taste, der untere Bereich ist immer besser beleuchtet hier  sitzt auch die LED, beim oberen Bereich sind einfach zu viele Teile im weg um diesen gut auszuleuchten.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. August 2012)

moparcrazy schrieb:


> Die Beleuchtung einer Mecha ist immer gleichmäßiger als bei einer  Rubberdome. Kleine Unterschiede in der Helligkeit der LEDs gibt es diese  sollten aber so gering sein das man sie mit den Augen nicht wahrnimmt.
> Wenn es mehr ist stimmt da etwas nicht und die Tastatur sollte getauscht  werden. Was bei einer Mecha ungleichmäßiger ist ist die Beleuchtung der  einzelnen Taste, der untere Bereich ist immer besser beleuchtet hier  sitzt auch die LED, beim oberen Bereich sind einfach zu viele Teile im weg um diesen gut auszuleuchten.


 
Öhm bei der MK-85 ist es aber anders rum, die LED sitzt doch oben im Cherry Schalter. Da sind dann die Zeichen unten auf den Kappen eher schlecht bis teilweise gar net beleuchtet.

Oder steh ich gerade auf dem Schlauch?


----------



## steve_gorden88 (4. August 2012)

nein du stehst nicht auf dem Schlauch, du hast recht, die Led ist oben


----------



## moparcrazy (4. August 2012)

Ups, mein Fehler! Ist natürlich alles genau andersherum...

Wobei rein theoretisch ist die LED unten im Switch, der wird nämlich bei beleuchteten Board's verdreht eingebaut.


----------



## steve_gorden88 (5. August 2012)

und auch das ist falsch^^, siehe hier eine qpad mk50:

http://www.sweclockers.com/image/red/2012/02/02/IMG_8501.jpg?t=articleFull&k=e0f040eb


bei zowie und einer standard cherry hättest du recht, sprich man kann das nicht verallgemeinern, wie so vieles im Leben.


----------



## moparcrazy (5. August 2012)

Haben wir jetzt hier den nächsten Erbsenzähler?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das der Switch bei der unbeleuchteten Qpad auch verdreht eingebaut wird, bei Razer übrigens auch, ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache das er bei allen mir bekannten Beleuchteten auch verdreht eingebaut wird!
Könnte damit zusammenhängen das Qpad und Razer aus der gleichen Fabrik kommen und es eben von den Modellen auch eine Beleuchtete Version gibt.
Wäre schön wenn Du mir mal zeigst wo ich behauptet hätte das dies ausschließlich *nur* bei Beleuchteten Boards so ist.



steve_gorden88 schrieb:


> sprich man kann das nicht verallgemeinern, wie so vieles im Leben.


Sprich: [FONT=Tahoma,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Der Erfolg besteht manchmal in der Kunst, das für sich zu behalten, was man nicht weiß.[/SIZE][/FONT]
Jetzt könnten wir auch noch darüber debattieren wie der Switch denn nun "richtig" gehört, das ganze ist aber so OT mehr OT geht schon gar nicht mehr...


----------

